# Angst vor Aal und Hecht



## karpfenalarm (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe kürzlich meine Prüfung bestanden, bin heute einem Verein beigetreten und möchte die Tage nun Angeln gehen.

Ich werde auf Weißfisch Angeln, aber es kann ja immer passieren, dass ein Hecht oder Aal anbeißt. In der annahme, dass diese zu klein sind und ich wieder zurücksetzen muss. Wie mach ich dass bei diesen am besten ohne von den Fischen angegriffen zu werden. Ein Hecht kann ja schon mal gut zubeißen. Zu einem möchte ich mich nicht verletzten, zum anderen möchte ich den Fisch nicht verletzten.

Leider half der Lehrgang mir nicht diese Fragen zu beantworten. Es weiß zwar das es eine Maulsperre gibt, aber die soll auch für den Hecht unangenehm sein.

Den Aal würde mir vermutlich immer aus den Händen rutschen?


----------



## ecki99 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

sammel deine erfahrungen selber ..^^
übung macht den meister
also mich hat noch nie ein hecht oder aal angegriffen ^^


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

1. Glaube ich nicht das die Fische beim Angeln auf Weißfisch überhaupt anbeißen
2. Musst du sie erstmal landen
3. Sind es keine Blutrünstigen Tiere
4. Haken ganz normal lösen und zurück setzen
5. (mit Ironie) Aufpassen das der Hecht deinen Kopf wieder ausspuckt bevor du ihn zurücksetzt


----------



## Tobi94 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Hey,
als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, hatte ich auch "Angst" vor größeren Fischen.
Wenn man aber die ersten kleinen Fische fängt, wird es einem zu langweilig...
Schön an etwas größere Fische gewöhnt werden kann man durch das Spinnfischen... In Altarmen o.Ä. kann man mit kleinen Spinnern Barsche fangen, und dann auch ab und zu mal Hechte angeln...
Glaub mir, wenn du den ersten Hecht hattest, willst du immer mehr^^


----------



## Patzi87 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

also ich weiß ja nicht was du für köder verwendest aber wenn du auf friedfisch angelst wird kein hecht drangehen also ich hab zumindestens noch nie von gehört das hechte würmer fressen 
aber wie gesagt kommt drauf an mit was du angeln willst 

und für den fall das du nen aal fängst nimm auf jeden fall nen handtuch mit glaub mir das hat mir beim ersten aal echt gefehlt |rolleyes

gruß patzi


----------



## Fanne (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

bei hechten ist das schon so eine sache .
es passiert sehr schnell das der hecht sich schüttelt und dich mit seinen scharfen zähnen erwischt ! das blutet dann und tut auch nicht gerade wenig weh .

bei hechten  nehme ich dazu meist eine arterienzange oder normale zange um den haken zu lösen .


wenn der kiemengriff nicht perfelt sitzt , kann es vorkommen das du dich an den kiemen auch verletzt .


gruss


----------



## Zepfi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Den Hecht packst am besten kurz  hinter dem Kopf wenn du ihn aus dem Kescher nimmst und benützt eine normale Angelzange um den Hacken zu lösen. Maulsperre ist dann zu empfehlen wenn der Hecht sehr tief geschluckt hat. Der Hecht wird sicher nicht versuchen dich zu beißen wenn du ihm nicht direkt ins Maul langst der Hecht will in erster Linie weg von dir da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen. Falls du einen Hecht mit einem Drilling fänst würd ich dir aber eine Zange empfehlen da der Hecht oft ohne Vorwarnung den Kopf ruckartig bewegt und da kann schnell der Drilling in der Hand landen wenn du nicht vorsichtig bist. 
Beim Aal ist das so eine sache wenn er den Hacken schöne vorne hat kannst ihn ganz gut mit der Zange rausmachen ohne ihn anzufallen. Wenn der Hacken tief sitzt nimmst am besten ein Handtuch um ihn zu packen.


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

natürlich beißen auch hechte auf würmer. oder mais. oder maden...

wer davon noch nichts gehört hat, der sollte vielleicht erstmal angeln gehen, bevor er das gegenteil behauptet ^^

ein hecht ist eigentlich tasächlich recht "pflegeleicht" - gut aufpassen hilft in jeder lebenslage vor verletzungen...

vor den blöden schlangen hatte ich in deinem alter auch wirklich eher panik - vor allem, weil ich die gar nicht haben wollte. und so ist mir dann auch mal einer aus den händen in ein mausloch abgehaun - zum glück ohne haken und das loch war 20 cm vom wasser weg, ich hoffe, der hat nen ausweg in sein zuhause gefunden...
entweder dann wirklich im kescher den haken mit ner zange oder arterienklemme oder den fingern lösen und wenn das einfach nicht geht, dann mit nem lappen in kopfnähe fest zupacken. der windet sich zwar heftig und die großen haben auch richtig kraft, aber da mußt du dann eben durch


----------



## Patzi87 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*



chivas schrieb:


> natürlich beißen auch hechte auf würmer. oder mais. oder maden...
> 
> na den hecht möcht ich sehn der so dämlich is und mais frisst


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Passiert öfters mal, allerdings sind das die Hechte, vor denen man keine Angst haben muß, die sind vegetarisch veranlagt und fallen in der Regel keine Angler an, allerdings kann es auch hier Ausnahmen geben!!


----------



## Patzi87 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

geil ich lach mich schlapp so was gibts wirklich aslo ich angel schon 12 jahre aber so was hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen aber man lernt ja nie aus echt der knaller


----------



## Fanne (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2510527


http://www.karpfenwelt-altmark.de/Beif.ae.nge-der-letzten-Jahre.htm


----------



## Patzi87 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

das ja mal geil #r


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*



Patzi87 schrieb:


> na den hecht möcht ich sehn der so dämlich is und mais frisst



gibt sogar so dämliche hechte, die beißen in holz, blech, kunststoff, gummi oder karotten


----------



## karpfenalarm (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Ich dachte schon an Wurm oder Mais als Köder. Je nach dem was ich grad am besten kriege.

Im Kurs habe ich ja gelernt, dass ich den Fisch mit nassen Händen vorsichtig vom Haken befreien soll. Am besten noch mit Kescher im Wasser.

Bei Hecht und Aal, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dies überhaupt möglich ist ohne z.B. ein Tuch zu nehmen. Aber dies macht ja wieder die Schleimhaut kaputt und ist nicht gut für den Fisch.

Für die bisherigen Feedbacks erstmal besten dank. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige der anfangs Angst vor bestimmten Fischen hat


----------



## daci7 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Passiert öfters mal, allerdings sind das die Hechte, vor denen man keine Angst haben muß, die sind vegetarisch veranlagt und fallen in der Regel keine Angler an, allerdings kann es auch hier Ausnahmen geben!!



allerdings!
die vegetarier unter den hechten beißen allerdings auch nur zu (und nicht ab), von daher ist das alles nicht so dramatisch.
anfallen: ja
auffressen: nein

|znaika:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Also ich halte die Frage für Menschen die außer dem Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischerprüfung noch keinen echten Kontakt mit den Fischen hatten nicht für unberechtigt, zumal wir hier im Junganglerbereich sind. Mir ist jemand der sich hier vorher Gedanken macht alle mal lieber als jemand der dann am See steht und mit den Fischen Fehler macht die den Fischen und dem Image der Angler schaden.

Für manchen Text hier hätte ich nur eine direkte Verwarnung übrig, aber ich will mal zu deren Gunsten annehmen dass sie nicht in der Lage sind dass im Kopf nachzuvollziehen was der TS will.

Natürlich kann man nie ausschließen dass es mal vorkommt dass man hoch genommen wird, aber man sollte erst dumm reagieren wenn man es auch sicher weiß.


Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen dich mit anderen Jung- oder Altanglern am Wasser zu unterhalten und sie bitten dich mitfischen zu lassen. Du siehst ja anhand der antworten hier dass die meisten gerne helfen und den Rest kannst du vergessen und sollte dich nicht belasten. 


Viel Petri Heil, bei einer der schönsten
Nebenbeschäftigungen auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## daci7 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Also ich halte die Frage für Menschen die außer dem Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischerprüfung noch keinen echten Kontakt mit den Fischen hatten nicht für unberechtigt, zumal wir hier im Junganglerbereich sind. *Mir ist jemand der sich hier vorher Gedanken macht alle mal lieber als jemand der dann am See steht und mit den Fischen Fehler macht die den Fischen und dem Image der Angler schaden.*



insbesondere damit hast du natürlich auch recht!
aber man wird doch wohl mal einen kleinen scherz anbringen dürfen 

@te: beim friedfischangeln wird dir schon kein großer hecht einsteigen, und falls es dazu kommen sollte und du fängst einen der kameraden: einfach ein wenig vorsichtig, aber trotzdem beherzt sein. nicht ins maul greifen und nicht fallen lassen. vom kiemengriff würd dir erstmal abraten  keschern und dann im nassen keschernetz am besten im gras ablegen, von oben den hecht im nacken packen und fixieren, damit er nicht mehr mit dem kopf schlagen kann. was der rest von dem fisch dann macht kann dir egal sein  maulsperren kannst du natürlich benutzen, allerdings gibts da gewaltige unterschiede. ich würde dir zu einer mit plastikumhüllung der greifarme raten.
natürlich ist diese methode nicht so schonend wie das abhaken im wasser, aber für jemanden ohne erfahrung darin wahrscheinlich die einfachste und damit schnellste und damit wiederum schonendste variante.

kleinere hechte, barsche, zander und so weiter sind nicht schwerer zu händeln als ein karpfen.

aale am besten mit dem kescher eintüten und (falls vorne gehakt) einfach mit der zange den haken packen und raushebeln. dazu musst du den fisch nicht einmal anfassen. ansonsten kannste n *nasses *tuch natürlich nehmen. trockene tücher halten zwar besser, schaden aber dem fisch auch viel mehr und sollten nur verwendet werden, wenn der fisch mitgenommen werden soll.
hierbei ist zu beachten, dass aale sich recht gut "beruhigen" lassen, wenn ihnen die augen verdeckt werde und sie auf den rücken gelegt werden.

ne spitzzange oder direkt angelzange und einen hakenlöser solltest du natürlich dabei haben.

das wichtigste ist allerdings: keine panik! bloß nicht hektisch werden, denn dann gehts meist in die hose. jeder fängt klein an und es ist noch kein meisterangler vom himmel gefallen. 
natürlich wird bei den ersten fischen nicht alles glatt gehen, da ist viel zu viel adrenalin mit im spiel  aber mit der zeit kommt eine gewisse routine mit rein!
und wenn man sich mal ansieht wie so mancher alteingesessener seine fische behandelt würde ich sogar behaupten, dass dies jeder der ein wenig verstand oder den willen dazu hat besser kann!

so und nun ab ans wasser! und viel spaß beim tollsten hobby der welt! :vik:
petri!


----------



## stroffel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Beim angeln mit Wurm kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ein hecht beißt das sind aber oft ganz kleine. Die haben zwar auch richtig scharfe Zähne das Maul ist aber so klein dass man mit einer Zange (ich hab eine normale Spitzzange aus dem baumarkt) locker zurecht kommt. Hechte beißen normalerweise nur auf größere stationär angebotene Köder wie köderfische an sonsten reagieren sie hauptsächlich auf Bewegungsreiz. Der einzige Hecht der bei mir beim Friedfisch angeln angebissen hat, hat meine pose beim einholen attakiert ;-)


----------



## Erumaro (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Zitat: "Beim Nageln mit Wurm kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ein hecht beißt das sind aber oft ganz kleine. "

Auauaua, wenn beim Nageln mit dem Wurm der Hecht beißt, ist das bestimmt unangenehm!!! :q:q:q

Tatütata??


----------



## Honeyball (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Zitat: "Beim Nageln mit Wurm kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ein hecht beißt das sind aber oft ganz kleine. "
> 
> Auauaua, wenn beim Nageln mit dem Wurm der Hecht beißt, ist das bestimmt unangenehm!!! :q:q:q
> 
> Tatütata??



Nee, kein Tatütata, weil in dem Zitat leider der "Wurm" drin ist...
Aber trotzdem ganz amüsant :q:q:q


----------



## Erumaro (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Schaaaaade :q:q:q

Ja, musste auch erstmal laut lachen |rolleyes

Naja, ich kann mich auch noch gut an meinen ersten Hecht und Aal erinnern...
Ich hatte auch einen Höllen-Respekt vor denen, und wollte zuerst auch nur mit Handschuhen dran, weil sie ja beißen könnten |uhoh::q

Aber mit etwas Übung legt sich das, und man kann nur sagen: Einfach machen, das ist im Nachhinein nicht so schlimm, wie man vorher dachte!


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Hi,
so schlimm wird das nicht werden , mir ist es bisher einmal passiert das mich ein Hecht " gebissen " hat :q
Und das trotz Handlandung bei bisher hunderten Hechten.
Danach ist man vorsichtiger 
Gruß Udo


----------



## wusel345 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Auch ich möchte mal meinen unmaßgeblichen Senf dazu geben. :q 

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Fanghandschuh zugelegt. Sehr nützlich bei größeren Raubfischen. Bei größeren Hechten ziehe ich ihn an, bevor ich mit der Lösezange versuche, den Haken aus seinem Maul zu entfernen. So bin ich, glaube ich zumindest, auf der sicheren Seite. Bisher hat mich noch kein Hecht oder Zander gebissen. Als Lösezange benutze ich einen Hakenlöser für Waller oder eine handelsübliche Spitzzange (habe beides im Koffer). 

Mein Tip für dich: Wenn der Hecht im Kescher liegt schau ihn dir an und versuche ganz ruhig, ihn dicht hinter den Kiemen zu fassen zu bekommen. Dann schau dir an, wie der Haken sitzt. Sollte ein Kollege oder Freund dabei sein bittest du ihn, mit der Spitzzange sein Maul schonend soweit offen zu halten, dass du mit dem Hakenlöser an den Haken kommst und ihn lösen kannst. Bist du alleine und der Hecht ist maßig, töte ihn waidgerecht, bevor du den Haken entfernst. Hecht schmeckt ausgezeichnet. Ist er untermaßig musst du alleine versuchen den Haken zu lösen. Ist manchmal Fummelei, aber es geht, ohne sich und den Hecht zu verletzen.

Abschließend bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Keine Angst vor großen Fischen. Behandelst du sie umsichtig und schonend, wirst auch nicht gebissen. #h

Gruß und Petri von Rüdiger


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Tja Udo,

mit meiner Ausrüstung wäre das nicht passiert!#6 (s. Bild)

Klar wenn man bei der Landung umkippt kann man Probleme bekommen; aber sonst ein sehr guter Schutz bei raubgierigen Hechten und "Würgeaalen"!!!:vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

@Ralf

Eher was zum Watfischen, wa?:q


----------



## Patzi87 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

@daci7 gut geschrieben hätte ich warscheinlich nicht besser gemacht#6


----------



## Siermann (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Wie schon oben erwähn...sammle deine Erfahrungen selber...habe aber keine Berührungsängste.!
Jeder Hechtangler hatt schon mehrmalls sehr sehr böse Geblutet...sei es nun beim Hakenlösen alls sich der Hecht schüttelte oder beim Kiemengriff alls er sich beim landen schüttelte...Wenns passiert kannstes auch nicht ändern.

Lernen kannst du nur durchs "machen".
Also "mach".!!!


lg


----------



## olaf70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Eigentlich ist es doch auch nur fair für die Fische, daß es ein paar Arten wie Hecht oder Barschartige gibt die sich auch außerhalb des Wassers relativ effektiv zur Wehr setzen können.


----------



## Phenom96 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

hol dir doch son kettenhandschuh vom schlachter^^


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

aal is als anfäger eh schwer so anzuschlagen damit man ihn falls er untermaßig ist zurück setzen kann, weil die meistens den haken tief schlucken bei zu spätem anbiss....


----------



## RedArc (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Wurde schon von beiden gebissen (aber nicht angegriffen :q)

Aal zwickt und Kneift ganz gut, Hecht reisst dir eben die Haut auf.

Hecht am besten im Nacken greifen so das deine finger seitlich hinter die kiemendeckel ragen und köder am besten mit ner Zange oder arterienklemme lösen.


----------



## etseir (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

Beim Angeln auf Weißfische ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das so ein Fisch beißt. Er könnte vielleiht sein das,wenn du einen Weißfisch dran hast,ein Hecht deinen "Köfi" packt.Aales fängst du meisterns nachts und dann auch meistens nur mit Wurm oder kleinen Köfis. Falls du einen Aal fängst und diese den Haken tief geschluckt hat,kann man das Vorfach einfach vor dem Maul des Aales abschneiden,weil der Haken nach einer Zeit wieder rauswächst! Damit er dir nicht aus den Händen glitscht,nimm ein Handtuch! |rolleyes


----------



## schäfti (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angst vor Aal und Hecht*

also bei meinem dad wars beim letzten ansitz auf karpfen auch der fall
da hat sich der 73aal die maden an der pose reingehauen und ordentlich protest gemacht ...
vin nem kumpel der onkel hat shcon nen 70er hecht auf mais gefangen der beim einholen auf des gelbe geschossen is ...
es ist möglich aber eig eher unwarscheinlich ...
schäfti


----------

